# Eye of the Storm 4/28 Sight Casting*********



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Fished pretty much all day today. Early morning hit some bank spots with Capt. Brett Tennant until the storm hit which produced some decent trout a Mangrove Snapper and a flounder. During the storm I got lunch and then headed to Outcast BnT to make my near future wish list where I had the pleasure of meeting the owner of H and H tackle very very nice^good guy*

The bite in the morning was decent we definitely made the best with the drizzle of the rain and high winds. Come 1500 I called the boys up, with the storm gone and the wind low I thought it to be a great opportunity to catch the post front bite*

On the water by way of wade Jeff,Jason and I got to work. Within the first 20min Im the first to hook up. I saw a push of bait/wake made a cast and got bumped* set that hook and my drag went off like a fire alarm to a nice bull red ---- PA-POW!!!!

Then we push on and I see a Fin skimming the surface Im quick to tell Jeff where, he locks on to the target, I then say the fish is pushing to the right, he fires a ACE cast and PA-POW!! Gets absolutely crushed immediately the lure never had a chance to get wet... hahahaha

After a very hard tug of war he lands a nice Jack the biggest he has by way of wade!! SWEET!!!

We continue our press, I then see some surface action but its out of casting range, so I creep closer to the Mayhem and by the time I took 10 steps.... I see another fin!!! Literally 15ft in front of me if that.... a quick pitch... hop hop pause hop pause.... thump* I rear back and set the hook and Pow! goes my line... snaped at a fray from the bull fight that I had disregarded. So Jeff makes a follow up cast and PA-POW! !! Hooked up again to another Jack!!! Hahahaha he fought that one and brought her in with a little more ease*

Now with the sun goin down, surface water flat as glass and the ski every shade of pink and blue you can think of we all tie on top water.... and it was on like Donkey Kong !!!! Trout after trout after trout it was insane not knowing where to cast because they were busting EVERYTHING AND EVERYWHERE! it was a great day and I honestly believe the Storm was a blessing in disguise. Sight casting bull reds and jacks to topwater trout this is a start to an EPIC season! Tight Lines and Good Fishin 

Here are a few pics*


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

AWESOME day!!! Sweet pics!

I guess i need to invest in some of them jig heads


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

holy crap josh yall slayed em! great report and even better fish! thanks for sharing and tight lines.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

redfishreaper said:


> holy crap josh yall slayed em! great report and even better fish! thanks for sharing and tight lines.


Fish with me again you must - catch fish you WILL* the wade is strong in you young padawon just keep on castin

See yah soon my friend


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Is there a build thread with more pics of that float?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent report Josh. Thanks again for the invite, it was great fishing with you guys! Definitely a fun evening. You were seeing everything that was moving around, and were on fire seeing those yellow flags waving out of the water! The first one was absolutely perfect the way it happened. They were ready to eat and crushed the Flash Minnow very quickly. Never really messed around with jacks before, and it was a great fight on a M power rod and a 100 size baitcaster. Kept feeling a pop while fighting them, and thought it was the leader coming off a gill plate, but it was the treble hooks breaking off! Lucky to have landed them at all. Very strong fish, thought they were never going to give up. Then the topwater bite started, and awesome is all I can say!

Here's a pic of what I have been using while the sun is still up, and it has held up great to some big fish the last few trips. Custom painted mullet pattern by Scott(Gastonfish), and they are loving it!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Scott does some really nice work! I have a lure he gave me that I'm too afraid to use, it's just too nice!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Dang! Yall nailed it! Congrats!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm starting to think got guys know what you're doing!! Hahah

Great job fellas.. Becoming one with mother nature seems to have been achieved. 

The top of my jealousy meter just exploded!! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mamacarr (Nov 15, 2014)

Wow! Good Job! Not asking for location, but how close are you to the flow of the gulf water. I usually fish at Hogtowne Bayou which is about 24 miles to the Destin pass. Wondering if the salinity of the water effects the fishing as I'm not catching what you're catching at the Bayou.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

What did the jack eat? Ya'll had a HOT day!!!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> Is there a build thread with more pics of that float?


Here's the thread. I've mounted a Plano extendable measuring board and it will float a 9lb red no problem. It's really nice to have somewhere to keep your stuff while wading. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f28/getting-set-up-wading-583730/


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Jason said:


> What did the jack eat? Ya'll had a HOT day!!!


Thanks Jason! The Jacks ate a Lucky Craft Flash Minnow 95. I posted a pic of it on the first page, teeth marks and all.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

sure said:


> Scott does some really nice work! I have a lure he gave me that I'm too afraid to use, it's just too nice!


I agree, his stuff has all been perfection. It helps give you that extra boost of confidence when you are throwing such a good looking pattern. You need to try it sometime, they produce some great results :yes:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Excellent report Josh. Thanks again for the invite, it was great fishing with you guys! Definitely a fun evening. You were seeing everything that was moving around, and were on fire seeing those yellow flags waving out of the water! The first one was absolutely perfect the way it happened. They were ready to eat and crushed the Flash Minnow very quickly. Never really messed around with jacks before, and it was a great fight on a M power rod and a 100 size baitcaster. Kept feeling a pop while fighting them, and thought it was the leader coming off a gill plate, but it was the treble hooks breaking off! Lucky to have landed them at all. Very strong fish, thought they were never going to give up. Then the topwater bite started, and awesome is all I can say!
> 
> Here's a pic of what I have been using while the sun is still up, and it has held up great to some big fish the last few trips. Custom painted mullet pattern by Scott(Gastonfish), and they are loving it!


There is only 1 thing left to do.... do it again hahahahaha man its always a pleasure to fish with you bud. Many more trips to come. Im sure the next week will be a slammer.... my favorite neap tide conditions! Lets Go Get'em

Im thinking flounder!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

timjb83 said:


> I'm starting to think got guys know what you're doing!! Hahah
> 
> Great job fellas.. Becoming one with mother nature seems to have been achieved.
> 
> ...



No need to explode.... you should be blowing up my phone, saying I need to go fishing lets go.... I'll reply ok lets go hahahaha if you need my number its in Giant blue letters right below this reply I would be more then happy to have you with us buddy


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Can I double like this one?! Lol.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats extra you will have to bring a 6 pack of Dr. Peppers for that


----------



## testoner (Oct 18, 2014)

Great report as usual. The one inshore fish I haven't caught is a Jack. I've got three weeks until I move from here and have got to make it happen!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

testoner said:


> Great report as usual. The one inshore fish I haven't caught is a Jack. I've got three weeks until I move from here and have got to make it happen!


If you dont make it happen by your last week.... call me:thumbsup:


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like yaw had a lot of fun..nice work


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

mamacarr said:


> Wow! Good Job! Not asking for location, but how close are you to the flow of the gulf water. I usually fish at Hogtowne Bayou which is about 24 miles to the Destin pass. Wondering if the salinity of the water effects the fishing as I'm not catching what you're catching at the Bayou.


Salinity now you're thinking.

Think like a fish not a fishermen. Fishermen ask for spots. Fish move instinctively. What behaviors do fish have under any and all conditions.... time of year, weather, tide exc...

The bayou was good.... what changed???? It rains all year round, salinity? ???? Time of year, temp, bait, ????? Are you still targeting trout. Google what trout do this time of year... I would imagine you're still finding a red or 2 certainly not pelagics though. 

I would rather you learn how to track fish then point you in the direction of where they are during this time. Spots are a dime a dozen patterns are very few

1 pattern is worth 10 spots 
1 spot is worth 10 fish


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Jeffbro999 said:


> I agree, his stuff has all been perfection. It helps give you that extra boost of confidence when you are throwing such a good looking pattern. You need to try it sometime, they produce some great results :yes:


Thanks Guys! Its nice when people appreciate my stuff. Jeff that one looks like it is about due for a facelift


----------

